# Ji Han Jae Seminar



## American HKD (Mar 11, 2005)

Greetings,

I'm hosting Doju Ji Han Jae, Sin Moo Hapkido seminar.

See Link for Flyer

http://www.americanhapkidostudios.com/mainframe.htm


----------



## JungSoolKwan (Mar 15, 2005)

Stuart,


I click on the link for the flyer but don't find it !
I would like to attend Doju Ji, Han Jae seminar.

When is the Seminar ?

Did you got the info about Master Choi's course ?

Thanks,

Fabian Duque


----------



## American HKD (Mar 15, 2005)

Dear Fabian,

I got the info thank you.

It turns out to conflict with some seminars I'm teaching the same weekend as your seminar, so I'll have to take a rain check in comming to Florida this time.

The link works it's at the top of the page under Ji han Jae's name click on where it says " Click for More Details" and the info will come up.

:asian:


----------



## American HKD (Mar 24, 2005)

Update

Greetings,

I'm hosting Doju Ji Han Jae, Sin Moo Hapkido seminar.

Sunday May 15th 2005

See Link for Flyer

http://www.americanhapkidostudios.com/mainframe.htm

You can now pay using Paypal! Account for payments is

pdsstuart@verizon.net


----------

